# Polish Hospital treatment



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just to relate my experience of using a Polish Hospital.

Previously, I had only to visit a GP, for prescription renewal which was very easy, but the GP was an ex-student of my girlfriends so it was not a valid test of the system for a visitor.

Today, Sunday, I needed to get a painful eye problem looked at.

My girlfriend soon found, on the internet the Eye hospital that was on standby. Maybe in English it would need a call to 999 (112), or help from a local.

We arrived at the hospital and thought the 20 people waiting could be a long queue, but it proved to be family groups, so in effect we were about 8-9 in the queue.

Into the surgery after 35 mins. Details of EHIC card entered into system by the assistant (that was a bit slow because she had forgotten her glasses :roll: )

Seen by the Eye Doctor. I was checked over for any serious problems - fortunately diagnosis was only bad case of Conjunctivitis, for which prescription written on spot.

Total time 45 mins.

I was very impressed with the facilities and treatment - and on a Sunday, and all for free with EHIC card. Well done Poland! It is not all a one-way street for the POles.

Everybody in Poland pays for prescriptions. My eye-drops were 6 pounds ( don't know how much in UK)

Geoff


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

How do you get to use an EHIC card if you live in Poland? We had to register as French residents when we moved here.

Glad the treatment was swift an efficient and hope the eye heals quickly.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Prescription charges in the UK are £7.65 per item. Retired persons etc. are exempt.

Rod


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MrsW said:


> How do you get to use an EHIC card if you live in Poland? We had to register as French residents when we moved here.
> 
> Glad the treatment was swift an efficient and hope the eye heals quickly.


Mrs W

I have never been here 3 months - continuously. I neither rent nor own a property here. So I am a 'visitor' entitled to use my EHIC.
The authorities make the rules - I abide by them.

Sorry, forgot to add thanks for the well wishes - think it is not major problem just wanted to check before it might have got acute.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rod_vw said:


> Prescription charges in the UK are £7.65 per item. Retired persons etc. are exempt.
> 
> Rod


Rod

That much I know, but just wondered what paid-for charge would be for eye-drops, which I think they are nothing special, in UK.

One might save paying UK commercial price - or sometimes one might be SHOCKED and be happy to pay the NHS charge 

Geoff


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Over 60 not necessary to be retired

joe


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

In France I had a tooth first derooted and then two days later extracted for 28Euros. It took an hour to do the extraction as all my back teeth have taken.

Good value I think. Plus she invited me out to dinner. 8) I turned it down as I thought the missus may say something. 8O 

I think she must have wanted to see how I chew with yet another tooth missing.  

But good to hear happy endings - warms the cockles of the heart. (where ever they are).


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

rod_vw said:


> Prescription charges in th
> e UK are £7.65 per item. Retired persons etc. are exempt.
> 
> Rod


Wrong! In England only. Rest of the UK free.

Dick


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

We found the EHIC card worked very well in Spain when my partner cracked her ribs. Hospital told us the cards make it much easier than when people come in with an insurance policy.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pusser

Did you not get it? Euros 28 was the invoiced bill for tax 

The invitation for dinner was for you to pay for the rest of the bill :roll: :lol: :lol:

OR are you that mean? :lol:

We will have to consider demoting you to the lower deck (again :roll: )

All in jest, keep posting your quirky bits [No! I don't want to see them]

Geoff


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

short wait over there becuase there all over here clogging up ours :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> rod_vw said:
> 
> 
> > Prescription charges in th
> ...


Sorry Dick wrong again all the English are paying for rest

joe


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They have their own budgets and decide their own priorities.

Dick


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get to use an EHIC card if you live in Poland? We had to register as French residents when we moved here.
> ...


Sorry, not trying to be judgemental or prying, just thought you were permanently resident there and didn't understand how your EHIC worked. Now it makes perfect sense!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dick I feel they are getting to much money If England were to run out of money we would all have to pay.If wales or Scotland run out westminster would bail them out

joe


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pusser
> 
> Did you not get it? Euros 28 was the invoiced bill for tax
> 
> ...


OK ...the truth :roll: I felt she wanted me just for my body but I wanted her to want me for my inner self and mind. I am not just a piece of meat to be toyed with.

Mind you. She had nice tits.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

rod_vw said:


> Prescription charges in the UK are £7.65 per item. Retired persons etc. are exempt.
> 
> Rod


Not strictly true Rod. That is the price in England. Prescriptions are free to all here in Scotland.

As for the level of care you received. I have had the pleasure of Polish Doctors work for me; I have found them to be extremely professional and knowledgeable medics who were a pleasure to work with.

I currently have a Polish Dentist who shows the same level of professionalism.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

MrsW said:


> How do you get to use an EHIC card if you live in Poland? We had to register as French residents when we moved here.
> 
> Glad the treatment was swift an efficient and hope the eye heals quickly.


If you are receiving a UK State Pension you will apply to UK for EHIC, if you are not receiving a UK State Pension and you are in the French Health System (Carte Vitale) then you apply to your local CPAM (Social Security). You can apply for both of these online and the UK EHIC will be sent to you in France. The system changed in May 2010.

The beauty of having a UK EHIC is that it lasts 5 years but the French one only lasts for 1 year so you have to reply every year.


----------

